# PHOTOIMPACT X3 error



## momi2mika (Dec 12, 2009)

I recently purchased PhotoImpact X3 on Corel's website as a download, it worked for a few months and then ---- oddly, I am unable to use this product in the past two days as it stopped working completely!!!!! I tried to look at your website for some kind of patch, but cannot find one. I uninstalled and reinstalled the program, but I still kept getting this error message:

Runtime Error!
Program: C:\Program Files\Corel\PhotoImpact X3\Iedit_.exe
abnormal program termination

My system runs on Windows VISTA. Help!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Is it the full paid version?

(NOTE: Update patches will NOT work with trial versions.)

http://www.ulead.com/tech/pi/pi.htm

Also if you go to add/remove and click uninstall you should get option to repair also and can try that.

OK I found it at Corel also but had to do a search for it but at Ulead I knew just where to look.

http://www.corel.com/servlet/Satellite/us/en/Content/1152796559943
http://www.corel.com/servlet/Satellite/us/en/Content/1197911963266
But link takes you to PhotoImpact X3 RAW Support Update and that sounds like it will patch the Raw support but not fix your trouble but always good to have the patch.

Now wait Ulead has up to PhotoImpact 12 but look at what the update does.

Anyhow I use to get a Iedit_.exe on my older 95 and 98 PC but have not gotten it on the XP Pro.
When I got the error you could not open PhotoImpact or if you did it would not work right. 
Now also if you look after you get the error in the task manager your see Iedit_.exe is still running. It is closing it from there so it is no longer running that you may be able to use PhotoImpact again. If not you got to reboot to clear what ever. 
Now I had this happen with PhotoImpact version 6, 7, 8 and 10 Pro.
I went back to using version 8 on my XP Pro but no errors this time.

Sad to see Corel taking over Ulead and other image programs from other companies.


----------



## momi2mika (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks for the reply --- 
I downloaded my PhotoImpact X3 upgrade version from the Corel website. Yes, its a paid version.

My PI X3 attempts to open (but is not successful) just before I get my error message.

Things I've tried so far:
I installed and reinstalled the program at least twice using the windows uninstall utility and also installed the PI X3 Raw Support Upgrade from the Corel website, I definitely welcome any additional suggestions, as this is really bumming me out. Thanks so much for the link.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

So you getting the error all the time just trying to open the program?

Did you install or upgrade any other programs before this started?

What firewall ans other security do you have? Many you got to also give rights to every program you install and us.
So many part of PhotoImpact is not getting the rights. 
I used to have Zone Alarm and there was listed under components a very long list from PhotoImpact. 
I use Online Armor now.

But if a part did not get the right, rights because you said no when you should of said yes then you can do the reinstalling over and over and over and it will go by those same rights.

Now if you can find PhotoImpact in the firewall program list you can then delete it so it ask again but it may not change all the components. So you could delete it or leave it but also lower the firewall setting to the learning mode so it will change the setting for you and just maybe if the trouble is will rights it will get fixed.

Lots of programs that you have installed so already gave rights to so thing it already has these rights can change after a upgrade of the program.


----------



## momi2mika (Dec 12, 2009)

Checked my firewall and everything checks out okay, and I still can't find what's wrong. Worse case scenario, I will upgrade to Windows 7 and reinstall PI X3 there. Hopefully this will fix my problem.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Wish I knew what else to say. I know I do not like Corel's site. 

Now an upgrade to Windows 7 may not do anything if it installs and keep setting you got now for the programs.
A clean install to clear up what ever may be what you need to do so that means installing VISTA again so you can upgrade to Windows 7.

I don't know how but I think there is a way to reinstall VISTA without a formant and that may work.


----------

